# Greenville, SC shows Feb 16-19th



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone planing on going? 

I will be taking JC and BB. I am currently preparing JC for the show as the 16th is a specialty show for bulldogs, so he has been getting his face whitened and his coat stripped, he will get his nails done tomorrow and the night before we leave. 

BB turns two on the 15th (day we leave) so this will be her b-day weekend, I plan on getting her a present at the show. 

Its majors in both bulldogs and weimaraners, which is great cause BB just needs one more major to finish her championship, so I hope this maybe the weekend. Judges are good for the Beezer. I hope JC does well too, but its going to be stiff competition. 

Ring times and numbers are not up yet, but will post when they are.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You are too far away for me to attend shows :*(

Come up to PA and we'll talk !

Either way, Happy Birthday BB <3 I hope she gets her major! That would be a great birthday present, me thinks!
Good luck to JC too  I hope you do well! I'll be waiting eagerly to hear the results!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I think MD is about the farthest we will go unless its a national or a specialty. I may get back up north though at some point. I know I will be at the Timonium, MD shows as its a specialty and we almost always go.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I think MD is about the farthest we will go unless its a national or a specialty. I may get back up north though at some point. I know I will be at the Timonium, MD shows as its a specialty and we almost always go.


MD is probably still too far for me, unfortunately =/. Unless I knew a pretty large number of people going to be there I probably couldn't convince anyone it would be worth going to =/. MD's like a good 3 hour drive for me just to be going down as a day trip.

The only other way I could foresee getting down to one of your shows is if father gets loaded down there for some place up here. I could swing that. lol

Maybe next year if I'm showing!


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope things have been going well for you in Greenville. It's been a great weekend for me! I unfortunately wasn't able to go, because of work, but sent two of my young males down with handlers. 

Friday in Greenville my almost 2 yr old rough blue merle boy, Tyler (Spiritwind Patriot Games) was WD and BOW for a 4th major. This puts him at 11 pts and both majors. He picked up his first major down at one of the shows in Florida in January. He has only been shown about 5 weekends now, and this is only his second show (fla. being his first weekend) since the Nationals last March... so almost a year. 

Friday my 7 month old smooth sable boy, Andy, was WD for a 3 pt major. Today he was WD for a 4 pt major. This is only his 2nd weekend out (he took a specialty major reserve his first weekend)! I'm thrilled. His brother, Adam, who lives in Louisiana picked up his first points a couple weeks ago. I really only entered Andy in these shows for more practice to get him ready for the National in March, I really wasn't expecting to much because he is only 7 months old, but I'm very happy with how he is doing! I'll probably entere him in Raleigh for one more bit of practice, as it's right before the national. 

I have my 18 month old smooth girl, who also only needs 4 singles that I'm holding back to take to the National. I'm actually going to show her myself this year... first dog I've shown myself at the National, but she is FUN to show!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations to you, and yes we did well. My weim finished her championship and picked up some GCH points too.


----------

